# UK Spouse Visa: Home Address different on Pakistani NIC card and Nikah Nama



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi, 

I recently got married in Pakistan. I live in UK and my wife is living in Pakistan at the moment. I am a British citizen and will be soon applying for uk spouse visa for my pakistani wife. The house addresses of my wife and me on Pakistani NIC ID card and nikkah nama (marriage certificate) are completely messed up and I cant think of a way how to solve it to not confuse the ECO. 

Nikah khawan (who carried out the marriage) wanted a pakistani address to be put on the nikkah nama (marriage certificate) rather than my actual UK address. So he wrote my relative's pakistani address as my current address on nikkah nama (marriage certificate). For my wife, nikkah khawan (who carried out the marriage) wrote her actual pakistani address where she lives with her parents at the moment.

Now recently, my wife got her surname changed to husbands name on her pakistani NIC ID card. The permanent address in her ID card has been stated to be my relative's address (in Pakistan) which was my address on nikkah nama and her temporary address is stated to be her grandmother's address (as it was in the ID before the surname change) rather than her actual current address (stated on Nikkah nama). 

I would also like to add that I have overseas pakistani NIC ID card which states my actual UK address as my present address and my relative's pakistani address to be permanent address.

I am pretty confused with the addresses and worried that it may create a problem and confuse the ECO when they check and verify our documents

I am wondering if someone could give me an advice on how I solve this mess of different addresses so that it does not confuse the ECO when i apply for Uk spouse visa for my wife ? What house address should my wife state in the UK spouse visa application ?


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Can anyone knowledgable please respond me ? 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not an expert on Pakistani administration, but if she applies for her spouse visa in Pakistan, and applications are processed in-country, surely ECO will know about the situation and can add two and two together, so there will be no confusion. To be sure, just add an explanatory note in English to your nikkah nama.


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Not an expert on Pakistani administration, but if she applies for her spouse visa in Pakistan, and applications are processed in-country, surely ECO will know about the situation and can add two and two together, so there will be no confusion. To be sure, just add an explanatory note in English to your nikkah nama.



Thanks Joppa. I can get my wife to update her home address on her ID card but its just a lot of hassle you have to go through with pakistani administration. So would it simplify a bit if i ask her to do that ? or leave it as it is ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd say leave it as it is, but wait for more local advice.


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes sure. Thanks Joppa


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Hi HXM872

I don't think this will be a problem. Our Nikah Nama included my husband's Bangaldesh address not his UK one and everything went through OK.

Your wife will need a TB certificate and on there they'll ask for her current residence (Pakistan) and her UK residence (which would be your UK residence). ECO can match these with the evidence you supply.

The marriage certificate is needed just for proof of the marriage and that it's been conducted and signed by the correct officials. ECO will be aware that this might be an arranged marriage therefore the sponsor's address on the Nikah Nama would only be a temporary one or a relatives. Meaning the sponsor has travelled from the UK to get married to his partner.


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Hi HXM872
> 
> I don't think this will be a problem. Our Nikah Nama included my husband's Bangaldesh address not his UK one and everything went through OK.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shuvo girl. I think I am being paranoid for no reason. You are right, they can counter check the addresses from other documents too like you mentioned TB cetrificate. Thanks for the answer.


----------

